# ارجو مواصفات تنفيذ الطرق و الاسفلت بالسعودية



## moamenasd (8 يناير 2008)

ارجو مواصفات تنفيذ الطرق بالمملكة ومواصفات الاسفلت ولو موجود قطاعات عرضية بالطرق


----------



## ahmadj5 (15 فبراير 2008)

ما في حدا بالبلد يجاوب على السؤال الي الكل يسأل عنه


----------



## اياد مجيد (15 فبراير 2008)

شششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## ماجدالناصر (21 فبراير 2008)

ممكن الرجوع الى موقع وزارة الشؤن البلديه او وزارة المواصلات على النت والاستفاده من المواصفات التي فيها


----------



## almomani (3 مارس 2008)

مواصفات انشاء الطرق والجسور في المملكه العربية السعودية ياأخmoamenasd تتضمن تسعة اقسام ما يلي:ـ
احكام عامه 197 صفحه
الاعمال الترابيه 97 صفحه
طبقة ماتحت الاساس الحصوية وطبقات الاساس 71 صفحه
الانشاء البيتوميني 223 صفحه
الخرسانه والحديد والمنشآت 530 صفحه
تنفيذ الاعمال المتفرقه 276 صفحه
انارة الطرق واشارات المرور 235 صفحه
اعمال التشجير والري 157 صفحه
اجهزة التحكم بالمرور ومناطق العمل 108 صفحه
وكل ذلك موجود على CD في الوزاره يمكن شراؤه من وزارة النقل وكذلك كل المكاتب الاستشارية في المملكه وكذلك شركات المقاولات يمتلكون هذا الCD كمرجع للعمل والعناوين الرئيسية على هذا الCD كما يلي:ـ

المواصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق والجسور – وزارة المواصلات ١٩٩٨
MOC 1998 General Specifications for Road and Bridge Construction
المواصفات التكميلية لإنشاء الطرق الزراعية - وزارة المواصلات
MOC Supplemental Specifications for Agriculture Roads
القائمة الرئيسية لبنود الدفع والأرقام والأوصاف والوحدات – وزارة المواصلات ١٩٩٨
MOC 1998 General Specifications Master Pay Item List
دليل التحكم في مناطق العمل
Work Zone Traffic Control Manual
دليل ترآيب وصيانة إشارات المرور – وزارة المواصلات
MOC Sign Installation and Maintenance Manual
المواصفات الخاصة بعقود الصيانة.
Special Specifications for Maintenance Contracts (Arabic Only


----------



## سفينة (5 مارس 2008)

الموضوع مهم جدا افادكم الله


----------



## hamza200479 (6 مارس 2008)

chokran lakom


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اين يمكن ان نجد هذه المواصفات جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=35478
لمن يريد دليل التصميم الهندسى للطرق بالسعودية الدخول على هذا الرابط والله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اين يمكن ان نجد هذه المواصفات جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=12629

مجموعة من المواقع المميزة لهندسة النقل والمواصلات والله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اين يمكن ان نجد هذه المواصفات جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جميع ما تريد من مواصفات تنفيذ وعقود اعمال الطرق بجميع متعلقاتها فى المملكة العربية السعوديةhttp://www.momra.gov.sa/GeneralServ/Forms.aspx?id=2 على هذا الرابط 

ادخل وحمل ما تريد .......نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## حسام يونس (19 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية يوجد به كل شيء 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=23624
المساحة والطرق والاوتوكاد حمل


----------



## الاصلى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81565.html
المواصفات بهذة المشاركة


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مميز بس لماذا لا تعتمد الدول جميعها مواصفات واحدة تريح كل المهندسين و المساحين 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*العقدالاسلامى*

اعتقد ان توحيد المواصفات سيكون له شان عظيم 
كذلك ارى توحيد صيغة العقود وشروطها فليس من 
المعقول ان نعتمد على القوانين الغربية المبنية على 
قوانين وضعها البشر ونترك شرع الله العظيم 
ولكن من يقوم بهذه المهمة العظيمة 
وهى وضع صيغة عقود مقاولات عالمية على الشرع الاسلامى 
هل هذا حلم.........................!!!!!


----------



## مهاجر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## مهاجر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي ايمن ... فكرتك جيدة ونشكرك على حرصك

هذه مشاركة قيمة بالفعل... وأعتقد انها فكرة عظيمة لو نفذت فسيكون لها أكبر الأثر في تميز المهندس المسلم

*اعتقد ان هذه الفكرة يجب ان تفعل وان يفرد لها موضوع خاص بها ليشترك بها جميع المتخصصين بأرائهم وردودهم.*

إخواني بالفعل تم إفراد موضوع خاص لهذه الفكرة وتم تثبيته.

الموضوع: 
العقدالاسلامى: مشروع وضع صيغة عقود مقاولات عالمية على الشرع الاسلامي‎) .. ‎شارك معنا)

*مع الشكر لجميع المشاركين والشكر الخاص للأخ ايمن صاحب الفكرة وبالتوفيق. ارجو ان تدعموا الموضوع ليستمر هذا الجهد، وإدارة الملتقى مستعدة لأي طلب منكم. *





ايمن حسين قال:


> اعتقد ان توحيد المواصفات سيكون له شان عظيم
> كذلك ارى توحيد صيغة العقود وشروطها فليس من
> المعقول ان نعتمد على القوانين الغربية المبنية على
> قوانين وضعها البشر ونترك شرع الله العظيم
> ...


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=db183c758c61ae6fd2db6fb9a8902bda
اخي الكريم هذه جزء من مواصفات الطرق بالمملكة العربية السعودية موجود داخل الرابط أعلاه .


----------



## alkhatari (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل المشاركيين مع انه مشاركاتنا قليلة الموفقية للجميع


----------



## أبو رندة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مثل ما تفضل الأخ هذه المواصفات موجودة على Cd تباع في وزارة النقل للاستشاريين
أعتقد أنه يجب ان تكون استشاري مؤهلا لدى الوزارة لتشتري هذه المواصفات
لكن السؤال
أخي ممكن توضح لنا ماذا تريد بالضبط من هذه المواصفات, يمكن نقدر نساعدك


----------



## arssa2 (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أدخل على هذا الموقع وحمل ماتريد معرفته فى


* مواصفات الطرق:*​ 
*  الموصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق و الجسور* 
 *   MOT 1998 General Specifications for Roads** And Bridges*​ 
*   الموصفات التكميلية لإنشاء الطرق الزارعية* *  MOT Supplemental Specifications for Agriculture Roads*​ 
*  القائمة الرئيسية لبنود الدفع و الأرقام و الأوصاف و الوحدات * * MOT 1998 General Specifications Master Pay Item List*​ 
*  دليل التحكم في المناطق العمل * ​  *  Work Zone Traffic Control Manual*

*  دليل تركيب و صيانة إشارات المرور *​ * MOT Sign Installation and Maintenance Manual*

*  المواصفات الخاصة بعقود الصيانة * ​ 

*  MOT Highway Materials Manual*​والله الموفق ،،،*http://www.mot.gov.sa/MOCERL/arMstrList.pdf

*


----------



## نهاد اسمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

Ihjhioiuo


----------



## antarah (28 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.mot.gov.sa/L_Mowasafat.asp

هذه المواصفات من وزارة المواصلات وهذه الصفحه بها البى دى افات التى تحتاجها


----------



## gaber hassan (6 يوليو 2011)

ارجو الافاده حول مواصفات انارة الطرق بالسعوديه


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

هذا الكتاب ممن يفيدك


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## arssa2 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*نحو توحيد 
*
*المواصفات القياسية لمواد إنشاء الطرق بدول مجلس التعاون*​ 
*المهندس/ عبد العزيز عبد الرحمن الكليب *
الوكيل المساعد لشئون هندسة الصيانة – وزارة الأشغال العامة – ص.ب: 8 – الصفاة 13001 – الكويت

*د. السيد متولي*
مستشار قطاع هندسة الصيانة - وزارة الأشغال العامة - ص.ب: 8 – الصفاة 13001 – الكويت

*د. أحمد حمود عبد اللطيف الجسار*
قسم الهندسة المدنية – جامعة الكويت - ومستشار قطاع هندسة الصيانة بوزارة الأشغال العامة
ص.ب: 5969 – الصفاة 13060 – الكويت

*مـلـخـص*

بناءاً على توجه دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية نحو التكامل في كافة المجالات الفنية والاقتصادية وغيرها، فإن الفرصة مواتية للسعي نحو توحيد المواصفات القياسية ومنها مواصفات إنشاء الطرق.

ومما لا شك فيه أن توحيد المواصفات القياسية بدول مجلس التعاون له مزايا من الناحية الفنية وكذلك له انعكاس إيجابي على الناحية الاقتصادية، وهي بلا شك خطوة نحو التكامل. وقد تم جمع المواصفات القياسية المعتمدة لمواد إنشاء الطرق بدول مجلس التعاون ومقارنتها. وقد تبين وجود أوجه اتفاق مما يساعد على التوفيق بين بنود المواصفات ذات التباين، وذلك نحو توحيد المواصفات بشكل عام وشامل.

وتعرض هذه الورقة أهم مواصفات مواد إنشاء الطرق المستخدمة في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي، ويشمل ذلك مواصفات الركام والمادة المالئة والبيتومين والخلطات الإسفلتية.

1- *مـقـدمـة *

من الأهداف الأساسية لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية السعي نحو تحقيق التكامل بين دول المجلس في كافة المجالات. قد وتم تحقيق هذا الهدف فعلاً في بعض المجالات. وفي المجالات الفنية على سبيل المثال تم تشكيل " اللجنة الدائمة لتوحيد وسائل التحكم المروري بدول مجلس التعاون"، وكذلك تأسيس وإشهار"جمعية هندسة الطرق الخليجية". واستكمالاً لهذه الجهود تم إعداد هذه الورقة كخطوة أولى نحو توحيد مواصفات أعمال الطرق والاستفادة من الخبرات المشتركة بدول مجلس التعاون.

وتعرض هذه الورقة بصورة رئيسية مقارنة لمواصفات أعمال الطرق الإسفلتية من ناحية المواد المكونة للخلطات الإسفلتية وخصائص هذه الخلطات. وقد تم إيجاز هذه المقارنة على شكل جدول لسهولة استعراض المواصفات الخليجية لخاصية معينة من هذه الخصائص، لمعرفة أوجه الشبه والتباين.

وخصائص الأعمال الإسفلتية المستعرضة تشمل تلك المتعلقة بالتالي:
الركام الخشن
الركام الناعم
المادة المالئة
البيتومين
أنواع الخلطات
تصميم الخلطات
حدود السماح في مكونات الخلطات

وتبين هذه الدراسة وجود اتفاق في بعض الخصائص ومنها طريقة تصميم الخلطة الإسفلتية حيث تعتمد كل المواصفات طريقة "مارشال". كما يلاحظ وجود أوجه شبه بين المواصفات في العديد من الخصائص، في حين أن الاختلافات الموجودة في بعض الخصائص هي في غالب الأمر طفيفة. وذلك يعتبر مشجعاً نحو البدء بتوحيد المواصفات الخليجية.

*2- أهمية توحيد مواصفات الأعمال الإسفلتية بدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي *

تتجه الدول المتقدمة المجاورة إلى التكامل والتقارب الاقتصادي لما في ذلك من تحقيق المنفعة المشتركة لهذه الدول. ونظراً لأن دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي يجمعها العديد من الروابط والعوامل المشتركة فإنه يصبح من الضروري النظر في توحيد مواصفات الأعمال الإسفلتية بدول المجلس. ولا شك أن في ذلك فوائد عديدة أهمها الاستفادة من خبرات الجهات المسئولة عن الطرق بدول المجلس وتوحيد لغة التفاهم بينها وسهولة تبادل المعلومات. كما أن مهندسي ومقاولي الطرق والمكاتب الاستشارية بدول المجلس المختلفة يمكنهم المشاركة في العمل في كافة دول المجلس بسهولة ويسر في ظل مواصفات موحدة. ومن جهة أخرى فإن توحيد المواصفات يخدم أهداف التكامل الاقتصادي حيث يمكن لموردي ومصنعي المواد الداخلة في العمل توريد منتجاتهم لكافة دول المجلس دون عقبات طالما أنها توفي بالمواصفات المطلوبة في أي بلد من بلدان المجلس، ولا يخفى ما لذلك من توفير للموارد المالية على المدى البعيد. وكخطوة أولى في هذا الاتجاه، تعرض هذه الورقة مقارنة لمواصفات الأعمال الإسفلتية بدول مجلس التعاون.

*3- مقارنة المواصفات *
يوضح الجدول رقم (1) ملخصاً للخصائص الأساسية للخلطات الإسفلتية المستخدمة في أعمال الرصف بدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي، ويشمل ذلك مكونات الخلطات وأنواعها وتصميمها وحدود المساح في التفاوت بالخلطات المنفذة. وقد تم تجميع هذه المعلومات من المواصفات الخاصة بالأعمال الإسفلتية لكل دولة من دول المجلس. ومن دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة تم عرض مواصفات كل من إمارتي أبو ظبي ودبي لوجود خصائص مختلفة بكل منهما.

*3-1- الركام الخشن **(Coarse Aggregate)*

*قياس المنخل **(Sieve Size)*
يلاحظ اختلاف قياس المنخل الفاصل بين الركام الخشن والركام الناعم حيث يستخدم المنخلان رقم 4 (4.75مم) ورقم 8 (2.36مم). وتستخدم دولة البحرين منخل قياس (5مم) وذلك حسب ترقيم المواصفات البريطانية BS410. وبالتالي فإن بعض دول المجلس تستخدم مواصفات ASTM الأمريكية وبعضها الآخر يستخدم المواصفات البريطانية BS، وكذلك تختلف فيما بينها في قياس المنخل الفاصل للجزء الخشن من الجزء الناعم من خلطة الركام، كما هو موضح في الجدول رقم (1). علماً بأن المعهد الأمريكي للإسفلت (Asphalt Institute) يستخدم المنخل رقم (8) للفصل بين قياس جزئي الركام.

*التكسير**(Crushing)*
تحرص جميع المواصفات على أن يكون الركام الخشن ناتج تكسير صخور (Stone/Rock) أو صلبوخ (Gravel) ، ماعدا المواصفات البحرينية فلم يذكر بها عنصر الصلبوخ. ويلاحظ كذلك السماح باستخدام مادة خبث الحديد (Slag) في المواصفات السعودية. وتوجب المواصفات القطرية استخدام الركام الخشن من نوع جابرو (Gabbro) في الطبقة السطحية (Wearing Course) وهناك معايير مختلفة بكل دولة لمواصفات تكسير الركام الخشن مثلما هو موضح في الجدول.

*مقاومة التآكل **(L. A. Abrasion)*
تعتمد مواصفات دول مجلس التعاون – التي تتناول تآكل الركام الخشن – على اختيار لوس أنجلوس للتآكل، وهو اختبار قياسي رقم T96 حسب مواصفات [AASHTO 90] AASHTO. ويبين الجدول رقم (1) النسب المختلفة المسموح بها للتآكل لطبقات الرصف المختلفة.

*3-2- الركام الناعم **(Fine Aggregate)*
*قياس المنخل **(Sieve Size)*
تم التنويه على أن المواصفات الخليجية تختلف فيما بينها باعتماد قياس المنخل الفاصل بين جزئي الركام الخشن والناعم في الخلطات الإسفلتية.

*التكسير **(Crushing)*
تحرص جميع مواصفات دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي على أن يحتوي الجزء الناعم من الركام للخلطات الإسفلتية على نسبة غالبة من الركام الناتج عن التكسير. هذا فيما عدا دولة البحرين التي تسمح مواصفاتها باستخدام ركام ناعم طبيعي. أما بقية دول المجلس فتتفاوت نسبة السماح باستخدام رمل طبيعي من صفر% إلى 60%.

*المكافيء الرملي **(Sand Equivalent)*
تتفاوت المواصفات الخليجية في الحد الأدنى المسموح به لهذا المؤشر بالنسبة للركام الناعم. ويتراوح الحد الأدنى من 30% إلى 65%. ولا يوجد هذا الشرط في مواصفات دولة البحرين.

*3-3- المادة المالئة **(Mineral Filler)*
تعتمد جميع المواصفات الخليجية مادتي الأسمنت والجير كمادة مالئة في الخلطات الإسفلتية. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن مواصفات دولة الكويت والمملكة العربية السعودية تحدد مجالاً لمحتوى المادة المالئة في خلطة الركام، فهي بالنسبة للكويت من 4-6% ، أما في المواصفات السعودية فهي من 1-2%.

*3-4- البيتومين **(Bitumen)*
*نوع البيتومين **(Grade)*
تشترك مواصفات دول الخليج في اعتماد بيتومين نوع 70-60 للخلطات الإسفلتية. وتسمح مواصفات دبي والمملكة العربية السعودية باستخدام بيتومين نوع 50-40 كما تفتح المواصفات السعودية المجال لتعيين أي نوع حسب العقد.

*نقطة الوميض **(Flash Point)*
تحدد مواصفات دول مجلس التعاون جميعها (فيما عدا دولة قطر) درجة حرارة 232 مئوية (450 فهرنهايت) كحد أدنى لنقطة الوميض للبيتومين. ويلاحظ التباين في استخدام قياس المئوي والفهرنهايت بين المواصفات. ولم تحدد المواصفات القطرية حداً أدنى للوميض.
*الاستطالة **(Ductility)*
حددت المواصفات الخليجية التي اعتمدت الاستطالة بالنسبة للبيتومين 100سم كحد أدنى. بينما لم تذكر مواصفات الكويت وقطر وأبو ظبي حداً لذلك.

*اللزوجة الحركية **(Kinematic Viscosity)*
حددت مواصفات دولة الكويت ودبي والمملكة العربية السعودية درجات مختلفة لهذه الخاصية، بينما لم تذكر باقي المواصفات هذه الخاصية كجزء من مواصفات البيتومين.

*3-5- أنواع الخلطات **(Mix Types)*

*الأسماء المحلية وقياس الركام *
تتباين المواصفات الخليجية في استخدام أسماء مختلفة لأنواع الخلطات الإسفلتية المستخدمة لطبقات الرصف المختلفة، كما يوضحه الجدول رقم (1). ويوجد الاختلاف أيضاً في قياس الركام المستخدم لكل طبقة، مع اختلاف كذلك في استخدام المليمتر أو البوصة في تحديد قياس حبيبات الركام.

*الطبقة مفتوحة التدرج **(Open-Graded Friction Course)*
انفردت المواصفات الكويتية بذكر هذه الخلطة، وتسمى محلياً "Plant Mix Seal"، والمقاس الاعتباري الأكبر في هذه الخلطة يبلغ 1/2 بوصة.

*خلطة الماكدام البيتوميني الكثيف **(Dense Bituminous Macadam)*
وقد ذكرت فقط في مواصفات دبي، وهي عبارة عن ثلاث خلطات لطبقات الرصف المختلفة، كما هو موضح في الجدول رقم (1).

*3-6- تصميم الخلطة **(Mix Design)*

*طريقة التصميم **(Design Method)*
تشترك جميع المواصفات الخليجية في اعتماد طريقة "مارشال" لتصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية بعدد ضربات 75 ضربة لتحضير عينة اختيار مارشال.

*درجة الثبات **(Stability)*
تختلف درجات الثبات المطلوبة كحد أدنى للخلطات الإسفلتية بين مواصفات دول مجلس التعاون اختلافاً واضحاً كما هو مبين في الجدول رقم (1). كما أن هناك تبايناً في استخدام وحدتي كيلونيوتن وكيلوغرام بين المواصفات.

*درجة السيولة **(Flow)**، نسبة الفراغات **(%Voids)**، نسبة الفراغات بين حبيبات الركام **(%VMA)**، نسبة الفراغات المملوءة بالبيتومين **(%Void Filled with Bitumen)**، نسبة القوة المتبقية **(Net Retained Strength)*
تتباين المواصفات الخليجية في الحدود المسموح بها بالنسبة لكل من هذه الخواص من خواص الخلطات الإسفلتية، ويبين الجدول رقم (1) تلك الحدود بالنسبة لطبقات الرصف المختلفة (السطحية والرابطة والقاعدة). ويلاحظ أن المواصفات السعودية لم تستخدم خاصية نسبة الفراغات المملوءة بالبيتومين كجزء في مواصفات الخلطات الإسفلتية.

*القوة المتبقية **(Retained Strength)*
تشتـرك جميع المواصفـات الخليجية في وضـع الحد الأدنى بالنسبة للقوة المتبقية للخلطة الإسفلتية بنسبة 70-75%، فيما عدا دولة الكويت التي تشترط مواصفاتها حداً أدنى بنسبة 90% (أو 14كجم/سم2 كحد أدنى للقوة المتبقية).

*نسبة المادة المالئة إلى البيتومين **(Filler/Bitumen)*
وهناك اختلاف بين المواصفات الخليجية للمجال المسموح به لهذه النسبة، ويلاحظ أن مواصفات دولة البحرين وسلطنة عمان لا تحدد شرطاً لهذه النسبة.

وبالنسبة للمواصفات الكويتية والسعودية فلم تذكر المجال المسموح به لهذه النسبة صراحةً، لكن تم احتسابها بشكل غير مباشر من واقع المجالين المسموح بهما لمحتوى البيتومين ومحتوى المادة المالئة كما في المثال التالي بالنسبة للخلطة الإسفلتية المستخدمة للطبقة السطحية في المواصفات الكويتية:

نسبة المادة المالئة بالنسبة لوزن الركام: 4-6%
نسبة البيتومين بالنسبة لوزن الركام: 4.5-6.5%

وبالتالي تكون نسبة المادة المالئة إلى البيتومين كالتالي:
الحد الأدنى = 4 ÷ 6.5 = 0.6
الحد الأعلى = 6 ÷ 4.5 = 1.3

أي أن نسبة المادة المالئة إلى البيتومين في خلطة إسفلتية لطبقة سطحية يجب أن تكون من 0.6-1.3 حسب المواصفات الكويتية. وقد تم احتساب بقية النسب في المواصفات الكويتية والسعودية بنفس الطريقة.

*المتانة **(Stiffness)*
وتقدر في مواصفات دبي ودولة قطر بنسبة الثبات إلى السيولة (Stability/Flow) بالنسبة لعينة اختبار مارشال (مع اختلاف الوحدات والحد الأدنى المسموح به). أما في دولة الكويت فتقاس متانة الخلطة بعد الفرض في الموقع بواسطة جهاز الداينافلكت (Dynaflect). أما بقية مواصفات دول الخليج فلك تذكر هذه الخاصية للخلطات الإسفلتية.

*محتوى البيتومين **(Bitumen *******)*
يختلف محتوى البيتومين المسموح به بالنسبة لطبقات الرصف المختلفة باختلاف المواصفات كما في الجدول رقم (1). وكذلك تختلف المواصفات الخليجية في حساب محتوى البيتومين بالنسبة لوزن الركام فقط أو بالنسبة للوزن الكلي للخلطة الإسفلتية (شاملاً وزن البيتومين). ويلاحظ أن مواصفات دولة قطر لم تذكر حدوداً لهذا المحتوى.

*اختبار خلطة الإسفلت **(Check Mix)*
تشترط مواصفات كل من دبي ودولة قطر وسلطنة عمان إجراء اختبار إضافي بعد اختيار الخلطة التصميمية وذلك بدمك عينة مارشال دمكاً إضافياً لدرجة معينة مع بقاء حد أدنى من الفراغات وقدره 2%. وتحدد مواصفات سلطنة عمان بالنسبة لطبقة الأساس حداً أدنى 3%. ولا توجد هذه الاشتراطات في بقية المواصفات الخليجية.

*كثافة الخلطة الإسفلتية المستخدمة في حساب نسبة الدمك **(Compaction Reference Density)*
تختلف المواصفات بالقيمة التي تحتسب على أساسها نسبة الدمك في الموقع، فبعض المواصفات يستخدم كثافة الخلطة التصميمية (Job Mix) كقيمة مرجعية، وبعضها الآخر يستخدم كثافة عينة مارشال لخليط نفس اليوم (Daily Marshall) وهو ما يتفق مع الأسس الواردة بمواصفات معهد الإسفلت الأمريكي ومواصفات AASHTO.

*3-7- حدود السماح في الخلطة التصميمية **(Job Mix Tolerances)*
وتشمل حدود السماح التي تذكرها المواصفات نسب الركام المارة في المناخل ومحتوى البيتومين ونسبة الفراغات ودرجة حرارة الخليط الإسفلتي.

*نسبة الركام المارة في المناخل **(% Passing)*
وتختلف المواصفات الخليجية في اعتبار المناخل التي تحدد على أساسها حدود السماح لنسب الركام المارة منها، وكذلك تختلف اختلافاً طفيفاً في التجاوز المسموح به، كما هو موضح في الجدول رقم (1).

*نسبة البيتومين **(% Bitumen)*
وتتراوح حدود السماح لنسبة البيتومين في المواصفات الخليجية من ± %0.2 إلى ± %0.4.

*4- النتائج والتوصيات *
تم في هذه الورقة استعراض مواصفات أعمال الإسفلت في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي وقد اتضحت بعض الأمور الهامة كالتالي:

‌أ- تتفق دول مجلس فيما بينها في طريقة تصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية حيث تتبع جميع هذه الدول طريقة مارشال.
‌ب- الاختلافات في المواصفات طفيفة في غالب الأمور وهذا يساعد على توحيد هذه المواصفات.
‌ج- عند توحيد المواصفات يمكن الاستفادة من خبرات دول المجلس المختلفة وبذلك تكون المواصفات الموحدة أكثر جودة وفعالية من المواصفات التي تتبعها كل دولة منفردة.
وبناء على ما تقدم، فإننا نوصي بالتالي:

أ‌- أهمية وضرورة البدء بالعمل على توحيد مواصفات أعمال إنشاء الطرق الإسفلتية بدول مجلس التعاون.
ب‌- إصدار توصية من الملتقى الخليجي السابع بقيام جمعية هندسة الطرق الخليجية بتبني موضوع توصية مواصفات الطرق وتشكيل فريق عمل من جهات الاختصاص بدول المجلس للعمل نحو البدء بتوحيد المواصفات.

*المهندس/ عبد العزيز عبد الرحمن الكليب: *حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية من جامعة واشنطن عام 1981 وعلى ماجستير هندسة مدنية من جامعة أريزونا عام 1984. وقد عمل بوظيفة معيد عضو بعثة بكلية الهندسة والبترول بجامعة الكويت منذ عام 1982 إلى عام 1984. وعمل بوزارة الأشغال العامة منذ مطلع عام 1985 بوظيفة مهندس أبحاث تطبيقية بمركز أبحاث الطرق بإدارة الأبحاث والمختبرات. وفي عام 1989 تولى وظيفة رئيس قسم الأبحاث بإدارة الأبحاث والمختبرات حتى عام 1991 حيث تولى وظيفة مدير إدارة مختبرات الطرق والأبحاث بالمركز الحكومي للفحوصات والأبحاث. وتم اختياره مطلع عام 1993 لتولي وظيفة رئيس المهندسين برئاسة هندسة الصيانة والتي تم تشكيلها بغرض دمج أعمال الصيانة للطرق والشبكات الصحية والإنشاءات بوزارة الأشغال العامة تحت مظلة واحدة. وفي عام 1998 تم تسميته وكيلاً مساعداً لقطاع شئون هندسة الصيانة بوزارة الأشغال العامة ومازال يشغل هذا المنصب حتى تاريخه. والمهندس عبد العزيز الكليب يشارك بالعديد من اللجان سواء على مستوى وزارة الأشغال العامة أو على مستوى الدولة كما يشارك في العديد من جمعيات النفع العام. وهو عضو في جمعية المهندسين الكويتية وجمعية المهندسين المدنيين الأمريكية ASCE ومعهد الطرق والنقل الإنجليزي كما أنه عضو بمجلس إدارة جمعية هندسة الطرق الخليجية.
*الدكتور السيد متولي**: *حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية من جامعة القاهرة عام 1973. وحصل على درجة الماجستير في الهندسـة المدنيـة عام 1978 من جامعة Purdue الأمريكية كما حصـل على شهـادة الدكتوراه عـام 1981 من نفس الجامعة في تخصص Pavement Management Systems, PMS وقد عمل خبيراً للصيانة بوزارة المواصلات بالمملكة العربية السعودية منذ عام 1981 حتى عام 1983، ثم تولى وظيفة مدير عام مكتب المهندس السعودي للاستشارات الهندسية حتى عام 1988. وفي عام 1989 التحق للعمل بوزارة الأشغال العامة حتى عام 1993 حيث عمل مرةً أخرى مديراً عاماً لمكتب المهندس السعودي حتى عام 1994. وفي عام 1994 عاد للعمل مرةً أخرى بوزارة الأشغال العامة حتى تاريخه. وهو عضو بجمعية المهندسين المدنيين الأمريكية ASCE وجمعية هندسة الطرق الخليجية. وقد شارك مشاركة فعالة في إعداد النظام المتكامل لإدارة صيانة شبكات البنية الأساسية بدولة الكويت والمعروف بنظام KIMMS وهو النظام الأول من نوعه بالعالم الذي يتعامل بصورة متكاملة مع نظم إدارة الرصف وشبكات الأمطار والمجاري الصحية والجسور وعلامات حرم الطريق. وقد شارك في نشر العديد من الدراسات والأبحاث المرتبطة بنظم الصيانة وإدارة صيانة الرصف.

*الدكتور أحمد حمود عبد اللطيف الجسار: *يعمل د. أحمد حمود الجسار أستاذاً مساعداً في قسم الهندسة المدنية بجامعة الكويت، ومستشاراً لقطاع هندسة الصيانة بوزارة الأشغال العامة. وقد حصل د. الجسار على الإجازة الجامعية في الهندسة المدنية عام 1987 من جامعة الكويت، ودرجة الماجستير عام 1990 من جامعة مشيغن – آن آربر في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ودرجة الدكتوراه من جامعة واترلو في كندا عام 1994. وقد شارك في فرق عمل بمكتب البحوث والدراسات الاستشارية بمكتب أمير البلاد. كما رأس اللجنة العلمية للمؤتمر الخليجي الأول للطرق الذي عقد في الكويت خلال الفترة 26-28 ذو الحجة 1422 الموافق 11-13/3/2002. وقد قام بعقد دورات تدريبية خاصة، كما له مشاريع بحثية منتهية وجارية، وأوراق بحثية منشورة محلياً وإقليمياً وعالمياً.

*5- المراجع *

[ADM 97] Abu Dhabi Municipality, "Standard Specification for Roads and Bridges," Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates, 1997.

[MMAA] Ministry of Municipal Affairs and Agriculture, "Qatar Construction Specification," State of Qatar.

[MOC 98] Ministry of Communications, "General Specifications for Road and Bridge Construction," Part Four: Bituminous Construction, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, 1998.

[MPW 87] Ministry of Public Works, "General Specification for Motorway/Expressway System, "Kuwait, 1987.

[MTC 94] Ministry of Transportation and Communications, "General Specification for Roads," Sultanate of Oman, 1994.

[MWA 87] Ministry of Works and Agriculture, "General Specifications for Road Works, "State of Bahrain, 1987.


----------



## eng. islamesa (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed farah wahbi (6 مارس 2013)

*مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور كتير*


----------



## م/معروف (11 مارس 2014)

أخي *almomani* لا يوجد رابط ل CD ?


----------

